# Which bees to order?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Try again...my question disappeared. Ordering choices: Italian, Minnesota Hygenic, New World Carniolan. Calling someone tonight but thought I'd ask here, too. Thanks!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

I had very good luck in the past with Italians, especially with hardiness, but that was before CCD. I would look for an apiary which has shown good resistance first, and worry about strain or breed second.


----------



## CoachB (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd go with something local if I could find them over any specific type. Seems many of the folks in my area are doing best with local mutts. At least those who are trying to avoid treatments.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I know someone who bought MN Hygenics and they were terribly aggressive. I'm sure they aren't all like that, but I'll stick with Italians. And I would ditto local bees over shipped in bees.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm going to get back into bees. I kept bees for 12 - 15 years in Houston without any problems... 3 years later when I moved here, I tried 3 times to keep bees. I tried the Italians (which I had in Houston), the Buckfast and the Russians, and never was able to keep them (I did have 1 hive that lasted into the 2nd winter), and I didn't rob any (like always for me) from any of the hives the first year.

This time I'm going to try the BeeWeaver (BeeWeaver Queens are a hybrid of our very best All Star and Buckfast and BeeSMaRt colonies). Their website (http://www.beeweaver.com/Bee-Weaver-Breed.html) says they haven't used any chemicals since 2001.

I'm also (mostly because I have a bad back, but also because from what I've read the hive is healthier) going to build a Top Bar Hive for them. I think I found some good plans for the top bar (P.J. Chandler ((author of "The Barefoot Beekeeper") and they are free. The address is http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/how-to-build-a-top-bar-hive/15321150 and as the first comment says " It does take a minute for the download to start while it seems like nothing is happening, so just wait for it to load. " It's full of photos as well as a good description (including measurements).

I want bees mostly for pollination, and hopefully enough to supply are needs for honey (we go through probably a quart a month, but 2 pounds of sugar lasts more than 6 month lol ((I cook and bake with honey))) so the potential (honestly I think probable) loss of honey production with the Top Bar as opposed to the traditional Langstroth hive boxes isn't a big issue with me, nor not being as easily transportable as the traditional Langstroth hive an issue either.

I hoping between this breed of bee, and the Top Bar hive I'll be able to keep bees again. Hopefully next year I'll be able to catch my swarm and add a 2nd hive (but, that will be the maximum numbers of hives I ever envision for myself).

Pat


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

yes, these are local...it is what is offered from the local beekeepers group so I am really thinking any of these would be okay but just wanting some opinions.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I myself I like Carniolan ,,, I had Italians , didn't think they were aggressive but after I got Carniolan ,, to me Carniolan were a lot more calm ... but each has there own thought's


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I had Italians, Kare calls them southern girls who are dainty when it comes to the Michigan cold.

We had some Carniolan, both the SMR and the New World strain. The SMR seemed to work best for us over wintering well and gentile enough we didn't need to smoke them to just do an inspection. 

Today our yards are full of what many call mutts. Our mutts I call *Kareniolan's* because they are a cross breed of our best SMR Carniolan hives and survivor stock from removals we have did. Each year I raise more queens from the best of that stock to mate with drones from the bst of those hives. 

 Al


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I don't have much experience at all, just got my first hive last June or July, I can't remember. But mine are new World carnolians and they are as gentle as little lambs. They have stung me twice, both times I accidentally squished one. Can't say anything about production, being a new hive and a drought year last summer.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I am contemplating ordering some Carniolans this spring...Have one hive of Italians, and I like them, but think having some diversity might be a good thing.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've tried most breeds over the years and decided I really like the Carniolans. They've been easy to work with to the point that I don't even bring the smoker when I work with them and they have proven to be hardy in my area.

Last summer I got a swarm of unknown type that I put a local Italian queen in with and they did great the rest of the summer and they are nice and calm too. I'm anxious to see how they all do coming out of winter.

I got my Carni's from these folks and I'd buy from them anytime. 
http://www.koehnen.com/


----------

